

Ask HN: What kinds of kernel designs are best for multicore processors? - astroguy

Among Barrelfish (http://www.barrelfish.org/), Corey (http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/corey/) and fos (http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/172...), which kernel design is more suitable for multicore processors?
======
nzmsv
I think the first question to ask is, what is the definition of a multicore
processor? Is it something like the current crop of cache-coherent designs?
There are concerns about scaling this design to lots of cores. Or is it
something like a network of machines on a chip? In that case, the OS might
look more like Mach.

~~~
astroguy
I am behind crop of cache-coherent designs. Why scaling is an issue?

~~~
rphlx
The cache coherency protocols do not scale as nicely as explicit message
passing protocols, in terms of area/power.

------
cookiecaper
Maybe this question would fit in better at StackOverflow.

